# HDS 5 und Navionics Gold



## Wuemmehunter (13. Februar 2012)

Werte Echolotspezialisten,
auch auf die Gefahr hin, bei dem einen oder anderen Heiterkeit auszulösen, wollte ich mal ein kleines Problem schildern und hoffe, dass mir jemand bei der Lösung behilflich sein kann.
Habe mir vor rund einem Jahr ein Lowrance HDS 5 gekauft, das Teil aber bislang nur als Wassertiefenanzeiger und Thermometer genutzt. Jetzt will ich auch die Plotterfunktionen nutzen und habe mir extra für 199,- Euronen eine digitale Seekarte vom Typ Navionics Gold geholt. In den Kartenschlitz habe ich die Karte auch reinbekommen und mit Hilfe der Gebrauchsanweisung des HDS 5 ist es mir auch gelungen, das Gerät zumindest im Menü auf die Karte einzustellen. 
Was ich da sehe ist allerdings um einiges dürftiger, als das, was ich mit der interenen Lowrance-Karte sehen kann. Ich finde keine Tiefenangaben sondern nur Tiefenlinien und Seezeichen wie die Untiefentonne Staberhuk zeigt das Teil gar nicht an.
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, beim Einstellen irgendetwas falsch gemacht zu haben. Aber was? Muss ich die Karte erst freischalten lassen? Wenn ja, wie funktioniert das?
Oder habe ich irgendwas in der HDS 5-Gebrauchswanweisung überlesen (ich bin schließlich nicht so der Technik-Freak)?
Für Eure Tipps schon mal vielen Dank!!!

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## BertG (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: HDS 5 und Navionics Gold*

Hallo ,

mal eine Frage dazu: Ist das HDS ein EU Gerät oder ein
US Gerät?

Gruß
Bert


----------



## Wuemmehunter (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: HDS 5 und Navionics Gold*

Ich vermute ein EU-Gerät (Deutsche Menüführung, deutsche Bedienungsanleitung).
Und gekauft habe ich es beim Stollenwerk.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Fordfan (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: HDS 5 und Navionics Gold*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ich vermute ein EU-Gerät (Deutsche Menüführung, deutsche Bedienungsanleitung).
> Und gekauft habe ich es beim Stollenwerk.


 
Hat das Gerät ein CE-Zeichen?
Welche Softwareversion hat das Gerät? Update machen bzw. machen lassen!
Oder noch besser, ruf bei Stollenwerk an, die müssen dir helfen können wenn die das verkaufen.

Gruß Rene


----------



## Fordfan (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: HDS 5 und Navionics Gold*



divefreak schrieb:


> Update ist ja nu kein Hexenwerk!
> #6


 
Hi Divefreak,
klar ist das kein Hexenwerk, nur jeder traut sich da nicht ran und bevor man die Software "zerschießt" sollte man gegebenenfalls nachfragen. Ich hatte schon einige Geräte mit "zerschossener" Software in der Hand.

Gruß Rene


----------



## BertG (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: HDS 5 und Navionics Gold*

Hallo ,

ich habe seit ca. 2,5 Jahren ein HDS8m und habe in dieser Zeit glaube ich 3 bis 4 mal ein Software-Update durchgeführt.Ich habe die Updates aber nie durchgeführt weil auf die Seekarte irgendwelche Informationen fehlten.
Deshalb würde ich bei deinen HDS5 erstmal kein Update durchführen ,sondern wie in einigen  Beiträg schön erwähnt
Kontakt mit deinen Verkäufer aufnehmen.
Ist ja eh noch Garantie drauf.

Gruß
Bert


----------



## Wuemmehunter (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: HDS 5 und Navionics Gold*

Tschuldigung, war zwei Tage unterwegs, deshalb kann ich mich erst jetzt wieder melden.
Auf der Karte steht:Navionics Skaggerak & Kattegat
Gold XL9 MSC
MSD/45XD
IT1GZ7RAIG1IUU
Und das Gerät hat ein CE-Zeichen.

Sonarversion 1.3.8
Keypadversion 1.0.0
Und das ganz ist aus deem Jahr 2009

Danke schon mal für die3 eingegangenen Hinweise.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Wuemmehunter (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: HDS 5 und Navionics Gold*

Moin Leute, das Problem ist gelöst.|supergri|supergri|supergri Ich glaube, es lag tatsächlich an der veralteten Systemsoftware. Nachdem ich das Gerät upgedatet habe, konnte er die Navionics-Karte mit all seinen tollen Einzelheiten sehen. Nochmals besten Dank für Eure (v.a. Diverfreaks) Tipps und Hinweise, Ihr habt mir echt geholfen.#6

Gruß Stephan


----------



## schedi3 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: HDS 5 und Navionics Gold*



divefreak schrieb:


> Welche Karte hast du?
> 
> 45XG?
> 
> hört sich nach der flaschen Karte an!


Hallo Leute 

warum Karte verkehrt, geht die Karte nicht?Zeigt die Karten nicht alles an.


----------

